# Good/safe used camera marketplace? (Like Reverb)



## ramses (Dec 23, 2021)

Hi all, 

I have some equipment to sell, but I'm a n00b when it comes to selling used cameras online.

Yup. I can use Google; but, I have no idea which one would be a decent and safe place to sell, like Reverb is for music.

Thanks for any advice.


----------

